# 5 Yr Old Calls 911 After Parents Shot



## Iwander (Apr 12, 2019)

This broke my heart but what an amazing little fellow.    He knew his address, was calm and clear.  I wish he didnt have to witness his parents murder and that he didnt have to repeat 5 times what happened.


----------



## LostInAdream (Apr 12, 2019)

Iwander said:


> This broke my heart but what an amazing little fellow.    He knew his address, was calm and clear.  I wish he didnt have to witness his parents murder and that he didnt have to repeat 5 times what happened.



He is really smart! I couldn't imagine what he was/is going through.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 12, 2019)

Iwander said:


> This broke my heart but what an amazing little fellow.    He knew his address, was calm and clear.  I wish he didnt have to witness his parents murder and that he didnt have to repeat 5 times what happened.




He sounds like he is used to death and that he isn't crying. Ds came down and said wow he is good he is so trained. 
I do believe he had been trained on what to say or that someone is there telling him what to say. 
who is the guy talking in the background? 

Either way it is tragic and glad the killers spared the son.


----------



## Iwander (Apr 12, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> He sounds like he is used to death and that he isn't crying. Ds came down and said wow he is good he is so trained.
> I do believe he had been trained on what to say or that someone is there telling him what to say.
> who is the guy talking in the background?
> 
> Either way it is tragic and glad the killers spared the son.


Yeah I thought about that especially when he declared his parents dead yet the innocence  of his age still came through.
An article I read indicated the police arrived and that's who the baby was talking to.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow. He's so calm. That poor baby.  Did he put the phone down to continue watching TV??


----------



## Iwander (Apr 12, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Wow. He's so calm. That poor baby.  Did he put the phone down to continue watching TV??


No the police showed up.  It only took them a few minutes to get there once he made the 911 call.  Case was from 2016 but I cant find any updates.


----------



## Keen (Apr 12, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> He sounds like he is used to death and that he isn't crying. Ds came down and said wow he is good he is so trained.
> I do believe he had been trained on what to say or that someone is there telling him what to say.
> who is the guy talking in the background?
> 
> Either way it is tragic and glad the killers spared the son.


I don’t know if it’s the exposure to TV and video games, but kids these days seem to understand death a lot more than previous generations


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 14, 2019)

That broke my heart


----------



## Laela (Apr 15, 2019)

Smart child.. I hope he's  getting all the therapy and counseling he needs!


----------



## lavaflow99 (Apr 15, 2019)

Devastating. A child that age should never experience anything like that.  My heart hurts for him and I pray he is submerged in love and gets the therapy he needs.


----------



## Petal26 (Apr 19, 2019)

My God


----------

